# To Michael Murphey



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a video of one of our more serious animals.......no muzzle, no equipment, no fence!! 
WARNING.........GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiGtDzbny4g


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Well played sir


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Pretty boring watching the NASCAR and Figure 8 chickens. No crashes... Valuable training experience for the students though.

Thanks Mike, the forum needed some levity!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a video of one of our more serious animals.......no muzzle, no equipment, no fence!!
> WARNING.........GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiGtDzbny4g


I want to know why those dogs are barking rather than licking the chicken to death!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That chicken ain’t shit. I need my chickens to show a lot more aggression and flock drive. And of course my chickens come from the famous Foghorn Leghorn lines. These lines are known for their extreme drives that allow them to humiliate Chicken Hawks, farm dogs and black and white cats with lisps. Chicks available in the fall.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> That chicken ain’t shit. I need my chickens to show a lot more aggression and flock drive. And of course my chickens come from the famous Foghorn Leghorn lines. These lines are known for their extreme drives that allow them to humiliate Chicken Hawks, farm dogs and black and white cats with lisps. Chicks available in the fall.


The best chickens come from Carolina


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a seriously butch chicken, Hunter.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> That's a seriously butch chicken, Hunter.


It just has fight drive

And defense

And offense


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> That's a seriously butch chicken, Hunter.


Hunters chicken is a cock. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a video of one of our more serious animals.......no muzzle, no equipment, no fence!!
> WARNING.........GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiGtDzbny4g



Not even any signs of a pinch or e-collar. Amazing! ;-)


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Will this chicken make a good perimeter guard? Or is it too social? Any muzzle work vids to share? 

How much are your chicks going for Christopher? Will they peck me as well as everyone else? They sound hardcore.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I think you will find it is spelled "HAADKOWAH" 

Bahahahaha, awesome thread


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Can Dick v Leeuwen and other KNPV guys care to jump in about these Chickens? Also what about KNPV chickens vs NVBK chickens? Which ones peck harder?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Will this chicken make a good perimeter guard? Or is it too social? Any muzzle work vids to share?
> 
> How much are your chicks going for Christopher? Will they peck me as well as everyone else? They sound hardcore.


If you had a pack of them, it can be pretty effective. A territorial defensive/offensive rooster is pretty unnerving--just saying. 

T


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a video of one of our more serious animals.......no muzzle, no equipment, no fence!!
> WARNING.........GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiGtDzbny4g



Ok the million dollar question what are the lines of these cocks? Sharpness? Aggressive?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you think they could be remotely controlled from the safety of your command-style safe room bunker?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> If you had a pack of them, it can be pretty effective. A territorial defensive/offensive rooster is pretty unnerving--just saying.
> 
> T


We used to train at a field where a rooster named Picasso would attack you if turned your back for a second. Even when you had a dog he'd attempt to


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> We used to train at a field where a rooster named Picasso would attack you if turned your back for a second. Even when you had a dog he'd attempt to


We had a tom turkey on the farm that did the same thing. Not only that he would patrol the barns and seek you out. You wouldn't know he was there until you got attacked and he had some wicked leg spurs. 

Finally, put him into the freezer...... Yum!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> If you had a pack of them, it can be pretty effective. A territorial defensive/offensive rooster is pretty unnerving--just saying.
> 
> T


 
You're not kidding. My buddy has a bunch of hens and two roosters. One rooster is huge and chill, because he knows whats up. He's The Don. The other one is tiny, with a hilarious high pitched war cry. That one is the big one's little enforcer. He likes to take on people, horses, dogs, tractors... 

These, of course, are just backyard bred junkyard fowl. Not the Suttle lines.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> Do you think they could be remotely controlled from the safety of your command-style safe room bunker?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Was THAT guy on this forum?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> You're not kidding. My buddy has a bunch of hens and two roosters. One rooster is huge and chill, because he knows whats up. He's The Don. The other one is tiny, with a hilarious high pitched war cry. That one is the big one's little enforcer. He likes to take on people, horses, dogs, tractors...
> 
> These, of course, are just backyard bred junkyard fowl. Not the Suttle lines.


similar to our situation, but the big chill rooster would correct the spunky one for attacking people. If you went to the club house you would try to find him and he'd "escort" you past Picasso the asshole rooster


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hey Mike, can these chickens cross the road in a straight line?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> Hey Mike, can these chickens cross the road in a straight line?


Now you got me wondering why would that be important...LOL


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Hey Mike, can these chickens cross the road in a straight line?


They are MWC learning evasive maneouvers to avoid sniper fire.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> We used to train at a field where a rooster named Picasso would attack you if turned your back for a second. Even when you had a dog he'd attempt to



My youngest brother had a BIG rooster that went over the neighbors fence and beat the crap out of the neighbor's GSD. Dad got rind of "Charlie" after that!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

When a rooster first spurred me I kept looking back thinking someone was throwing rocks or shooting me with a bb gun till i looked down. Those bastards are nasty


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a video of one of our more serious animals.......no muzzle, no equipment, no fence!!
> WARNING.........GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiGtDzbny4g


Good stuff man that is priceless, wonder if the chicken would pluck itself when next to a grill ;-)


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Was THAT guy on this forum?


 That guy *is* MM.


----------

